

One of my worst mistakes at my day job - drojasug
http://reinventingsquares.com/2014/03/27/one-of-my-worst-mistakes-at-my-day-job/

======
voidlogic
>You just rewrote the app from C++ to Ruby on Rails

Unless the C++ app was poorly written (and thus some kind of maintenance
nightmare) this seems a little backwards... I normally see CPU performance
bound Ruby turning into C/C++,Go,C#,Java not the other way around.

Also, I'm trying to understand the moral of this story, is it:

Executing only matters if it furthers your bosses goals; furthermore,
sometimes you need to explain how something you have done furthers said goals?
(Surely this should happen before not after?)

Seems like common sense, but maybe I am missing something here..

~~~
drojasug
Hello, Thanks for commenting. The C++ to Ruby on Rails was just a joke.
Something to make an example. Maybe I didn't explained myself well. What I
wanted to say was that what you should do must align to your company, product
or team goal. Thanks again for the comment.

------
davidrudder
I don't think you explained it well from the boss's perspective. Why didn't he
want you to rewrite the app from C++ to Ruby? Maybe it's not just that you did
too much work, but that you're making things tougher for everyone else. Do you
have other ruby developers on staff? Does the support staff know how to
support a ruby app? Maybe he wants you to take a weekend off so that you can
be fresh on Monday.

~~~
drojasug
Hi, Thanks a lot for the comment. The C++ to Ruby on Rails was just a joke.
Thanks for the feedback.

Regards, Daniel

